# Bay with a blonde tail?



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Okay this isn't my horse this is a horse from a for sale ad that I've seen he's a Quarter horse the ad didn't say what color he was but obviously bay but the tail is what gets me. I've never seen this before so I'd figure I'd ask the color genius's on here. What's it called? What causes it? Have you seen it before? It's so weird to me but very pretty IMO.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like a gulastra plume.


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! I've never seen anything like that either.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

How old is he?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I have seen several Thoroughbreds like this over the years. More of a silver tail and generally some in the mane as well.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, that's a g plume. One of the horses on a local farm here has that, gorgeous boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

*grabby hands* hubba hubba, I want! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have never seen that either, sure is pretty. Love his shiny coat!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

How old is he are you sure he isn't graying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OK-so now I am TOTALLY confused. What a gorgeous bay! But, as the owner of a very very dark brown/black with a silver tail (solid black mane), does that mean he has one too? 
[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> How old is he?


In the ad it said 3


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> OK-so now I am TOTALLY confused. What a gorgeous bay! But, as the owner of a very very dark brown/black with a silver tail (solid black mane), does that mean he has one too?
> [URL="
> 
> 
> ...


I would suspect yes, as your horse does not show any flaxen in it's mane. If the mane was at one point light like the tail and has gotten darker then it could be flaxen with sooty. Beautiful horse BTW!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Tryst said:


> I would suspect yes, as your horse does not show any flaxen in it's mane. If the mane was at one point light like the tail and has gotten darker then it could be flaxen with sooty. Beautiful horse BTW!


Except that flaxen doesn't affect black horses (bays/browns included as they are only black modified with agouti). Silver is the black-flaxen gene, but I wouldn't pin either horse as silver either. I'd say gulastra plume, which is likely to be caused by a sabino gene.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Except that flaxen doesn't affect black horses (bays/browns included as they are only black modified with agouti). Silver is the black-flaxen gene, but I wouldn't pin either horse as silver either. I'd say gulastra plume, which is likely to be caused by a sabino gene.


My mistake - for some reason I thought they said the horse was a dark liver chestnut.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Peppy - a horse would never grey out like that. Grey works fairly specifically and you'd never see such a light tail with the entire body solid still. Grey almost exclusively starts on the face and moves down with the mane and tail typically affected last/remaining dark while the body lightens. All horses grey differently, but never tail first!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That's not necessarily true. I've seen horses go tail first a good sign of you see the tips lightening. This horse is grey and look how much the tail greyed compared to the rest of him. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't speak for the bay, but I can tell you mine is not grey or greying, in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> I can't speak for the bay, but I can tell you mine is not grey or greying, in any way, shape or form.


Yeah I agree with you I wasn't saying it was. Just saying sometimes tail lightening isn't always a galustra plume it's a sign of grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm going to agree with plume, as I do not see any other evidence of greying on him


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

To me, that horse is blatantly grey. And for all we know, he could also have gulastra plume and just happen to be greying! It's not uncommon in Arabs and named after an Arab. But his head and flank/elbow spots are very obviously lightning already, and are quite dappled. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks like a shiny coat/healthy horse. 2 of my bays and all of my sorrels dapple - no gray. I'd say what you are seeing is light reflecting. Looks like what I've seen of horses I have been told had a galustra plume.


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> OK-so now I am TOTALLY confused. What a gorgeous bay! But, as the owner of a very very dark brown/black with a silver tail (solid black mane), does that mean he has one too?
> 
> 
> [URL="http://


WOW!! that is a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks! He could be for sale.......never know. ;-)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I was referring to the horse Peppy posted, not the bays showing gulastra plume with no grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I was referring to the horse Peppy posted, not the bays showing gulastra plume with no grey.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You referring to my post?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are both really pretty and very neat looking. The Arabian is greying, and as for the 'plume' vs sabino (?) i think thats what one post stated, guess no one will no for sure until it is Tested.. 
All I know is it neat.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

franknbeans - I was referring to Qtrbells post. I wasn't sure if it was intended for me and just wanted to be clear I was referring to the Arab as being grey, not your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

